# Radio works but no sound



## ridebanshee (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a 2005 gto with 53000 miles and last night after work the radio came on for a minute after I started it and then the sound quit. The cd shows it is playing and can tune to different radio channels but have no sound at all. Please help!!


----------

